# Broken Riser Help



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have a broken riser in my PGP Ultra and I'm not sure how to get it out. I tried a normal pliers but it's broken off too far in to get a good grip on it to twist. Is there a tool that will work to put pressure outward and then I can twist?


----------



## greenzlov (Jun 26, 2020)

Isn't the hex a fitting which can be unscrewed? 
You could also cut slots across the face of the broken exposed fitting and use something to twist it like it was a big slotted screw. 
An easy-out would that size would likely cost more than a new head. 
Good luck


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

They make riser extractors like this for certain situations,


But agree, that is a 3/4" to 1/2" reducer bushing at the end of the PGP. Just unscrew it.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Wow, how I didn't see that is absolutely stupid. I was so focused on the broken piece that I didn't think about the reducer coming out. I'll probably have to buy a new stake though because it's the same as the sprinkler. Thanks!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Your stake should be something more solid, like rebar. Ziptie or hose clamp the body to this. Connect body to lateral with flexible pipe.


----------

